# use of overclocking PCI?



## sukesh1090 (Nov 9, 2010)

guys i am using asrock G31M-VS2 mobo.in my bios i have seen an option to overclock PCI along with cpu.so is there any use of overclocking PCI?


----------



## topgear (Nov 10, 2010)

PCI-E ocing is useless unless you are using a very high end gfx card there''s no use of this option. 

PCI ocing option is very hard to find these days but it won't do anything as well - so leave it at it's default.


----------

